# What the best pen kits??



## allongo

HEY GUYS, I'VE BEEN TURNING FOR A FEW YEARS AND HAVE JUST DISCOVERED TURNING PENS.  MADE ABOUT TWENTY OR SO.  WHAT IS THE BEST BRAND TO USE , QUALITY WISE.  I HATE TO PUT A 4 OR 5  DOLLAR KIT IN EXPENSIVE WOOD OUR ACRYLIC BLANK.ALSO WHAT IS THE BEST PLACE TO BUY THEM.  i USUALLY BUY FROM PACKARDS, BUT IV,E SEEN BETTER QUALITY AND CHEAPER KITS ON A FEW OTHER SITES.  aLSO WHT'A A GOOD SOURCE FOR ACRYLIC BLANKS.  i THINK i'M GETTING ANOTHER ADDICTION.   ALSO DOES ACRYLIC TURN BETTER BETWEEN CENTERS THAN ON A MANDRIL?  ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED,    AL

WWW.ALLONGO.COM


----------



## Russell Eaton

If you use the vendors on this site you won't go wrong! Russell


----------



## Rmartin

Welcome to the board!

There are 3 main suppliers and a few independants.

Penn State
Craft Supplies USA
Berea Hardwoods

There are many resellers and you will find some of the best deals from members of the IAP.

Everything turns better between centers


----------



## jimm1

Al, welcome aboard. Try www.woodturninz.com


----------



## bobjackson

Welcome from Ohio. Beartooth Woods and Arizona Silhouette are both great, fast, honest and helpful. The sierra comes in many plattings and styles. It is quick to make and popular with the people in Ohio


----------



## el_d

www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## C. Scott

Al,

You'll get several opinions.  I have bought kits from AZ Silhouette, CUSA, Berea and Penn State.  I really like the quality of the CUSA pens as I think that they are very consistent.  That being said, Bill Baumbeck of AZ S. is a great guy and sells high quality kits.  I don't buy near as many kits as a lot of the other members.  Penn State has a couple of kits that no one else has that I like.  I do agree with you though, it's a shame to use a cheapo kit on a really nice blank and I confess I'm guilty (but I haven't done it in a long time).  Platnium, Tn Gold, and Blk Tn are really good platings and should be used on the best blanks IMHO.  However, chrome holds up really well too.

Try a few different ones and see how you like them.  BTW, your carvings on your website are very nice.   Welcome to penturning!


----------



## Stick Rounder

Al,

Stick to the titanium finishes or better.  Nothing worse than your pen circulating with half the gold finish rubbed off.  Everything is better between centers.


----------



## bitshird

Stick Rounder said:


> Al,
> 
> Stick to the titanium finishes or better.  Nothing worse than your pen circulating with half the gold finish rubbed off.  Everything is better between centers.



I second that also Chrome or Rhodium are durable finishes, and for some great Acrylics try www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## ed4copies

IF you are ordering small quantities and want CSUSA, we are more economical.
www.exoticblanks.com

Also, we have some nice resins and acrylics, as well as custom blanks made by a few members here, and sold through our "storefront".

IF you decide you want to use woodturningz (shown above), it will be better if you spell it correctly:   www.woodturningz.com
The above link will get you there.


----------



## Lenny

ed4copies said:


> IF you are ordering small quantities and want CSUSA, we are more economical.
> www.exoticblanks.com
> 
> Also, we have some nice resins and acrylics, as well as custom blanks made by a few members here, and sold through our "storefront".
> 
> IF you decide you want to use woodturningz (shown above), it will be better if you spell it correctly: www.woodturningz.com
> The above link will get you there.


 
Yeah, but the girl at the other link is kinda cute! :tongue:


----------



## titan2

allongo said:


> HEY GUYS, I'VE BEEN TURNING FOR A FEW YEARS AND HAVE JUST DISCOVERED TURNING PENS. MADE ABOUT TWENTY OR SO. WHAT IS THE BEST BRAND TO USE , QUALITY WISE. I HATE TO PUT A 4 OR 5 DOLLAR KIT IN EXPENSIVE WOOD OUR ACRYLIC BLANK.ALSO WHAT IS THE BEST PLACE TO BUY THEM. i USUALLY BUY FROM PACKARDS, BUT IV,E SEEN BETTER QUALITY AND CHEAPER KITS ON A FEW OTHER SITES. aLSO WHT'A A GOOD SOURCE FOR ACRYLIC BLANKS. i THINK i'M GETTING ANOTHER ADDICTION. ALSO DOES ACRYLIC TURN BETTER BETWEEN CENTERS THAN ON A MANDRIL? ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED, AL
> 
> WWW.ALLONGO.COM


 

Please, please.........no *'HOLLERING'*!!! That hurts!!! LOL

Welcome........


Barney


----------



## BigguyZ

If you're looking for only a few kits at a time, I reccomend signing up for Rockler's email list.  Every once in a while they come out with a $15 off of $50 promotion.  If you keep to around $50 and buy the Jr. Gent II kits they have (only two platings and no fountains, but that's fine for most), they come out cheaper than other options.  

Of course, you'll need a Rockler near you :wink:.  Also, it helps that the Rocklers near me will allow you to use it once per day, so you basically get 30% or so off for as long as the coupon runs.


----------



## allongo

Thanks for all the info guys, your always helpful.   Al Longo


----------



## WoodTurningz

jimm1 said:


> Al, welcome aboard. Try www.woodturninz.com



Actually it's www.WoodTurningz.com

Thanks!

...Ryan


----------



## PenMan1

Originally Posted by *Stick Rounder* 

 
_Al,_

_Stick to the titanium finishes or better. Nothing worse than your pen circulating with half the gold finish rubbed off. Everything is better between centers._
_____________________________________________

_That is some of the best advice you will ever get. Nothing says "amateur" like putting a once-in-a-lifetime-find blank on cheap hardware. When you see that pen again in 5 years, you still want to be proud of it._

_I also contact vendors to ask where their products come from BEFORE I buy them. I avoid mainland China products like the plague because the "Chi-Coms" have been known to load their plated products with lead. I'd rather pay that extra nickel or dime and just avoid the Chinese stuff altogether._

_If you want to make the cheap stuff, you'll starve to death at the flea markets!_


----------



## PenMan1

One other thought. If you are just beginning, you are likely making kits with Cross style refills. Even the branded Cross refills are now made in China. Pensavings.com still has some of the old "made in the USA authentic Cross" refills. The difference between these new Chinese refills and the old USA refills are night and day. Additionally the USA refills last me about 10 times as long (more and better ink).


----------



## Wayne

Update, take a look at the supplier poll. You'll see where most pen turners are buying from.  [Here]


----------



## Gregf

I would always look at which vendors are active on this forum. My orders are pretty small in comparison to those that do shows, but I usually start with Exotic  Blanks if they have what I want.
We are fortunate to have several suppliers that all provide exceptional service.


----------



## mikespenturningz

allongo said:


> HEY GUYS, I'VE BEEN TURNING FOR A FEW YEARS AND HAVE JUST DISCOVERED TURNING PENS.  MADE ABOUT TWENTY OR SO.  WHAT IS THE BEST BRAND TO USE , QUALITY WISE.  I HATE TO PUT A 4 OR 5  DOLLAR KIT IN EXPENSIVE WOOD OUR ACRYLIC BLANK.ALSO WHAT IS THE BEST PLACE TO BUY THEM.  i USUALLY BUY FROM PACKARDS, BUT IV,E SEEN BETTER QUALITY AND CHEAPER KITS ON A FEW OTHER SITES.  aLSO WHT'A A GOOD SOURCE FOR ACRYLIC BLANKS.  i THINK i'M GETTING ANOTHER ADDICTION.   ALSO DOES ACRYLIC TURN BETTER BETWEEN CENTERS THAN ON A MANDRIL?  ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED,    AL
> 
> WWW.ALLONGO.COM


Welcome to the IAP, while you are learning I wouldn’t get too fancy. I think cigar pens are a great learning kit. They are not too expensive but they give you a nice meaty wooden pen. It will help to teach you how to turn them down and get good straight lines, plus they are just a nice pen. Any of the suppliers mentioned already are good sources. Another great learning kit are the single barrel Sierra pens..


----------



## Bats

mikespenturningz said:


> Welcome to the IAP, while you are learning I wouldn’t get too fancy. I think cigar pens are a great learning kit. They are not too expensive but they give you a nice meaty wooden pen. It will help to teach you how to turn them down and get good straight lines, plus they are just a nice pen. Any of the suppliers mentioned already are good sources. Another great learning kit are the single barrel Sierra pens..


Um... Mike? You just welcomed someone who last posted in 2010 and hasn't logged in for more than eight years. Guess he didn't feel welcome enough.

(and who posted in all-caps *shudder*)


----------



## mikespenturningz

Bats said:


> Um... Mike? You just welcomed someone who last posted in 2010 and hasn't logged in for more than eight years. Guess he didn't feel welcome enough.
> 
> (and who posted in all-caps *shudder*)


I have been inactive for a few years and was going through old posts. I didn’t even notice the dates..


----------

